# Was ist ein Eagle Strata 128 wert?



## fischer-mihi (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Was bekommt man denn heutzutage für ein Eagle Strata 128 (2x benutzt)???
Evtl. sogar jemand Interesse?
Grüße


----------



## Mecki (24. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist ein Eagle Strata 128 wert?*

Ich habe interesse. was soll es kosten? Bitte melden.
Mecki


----------

